# No Longer Volunteer



## ElaineA (Jun 6, 2005)

I informed Bill this morning that I no longer have time to do the Central Region Reviews. For anyone who submitted a review and I told them I would post it this past weekend, I didn't get around to it, but I will post them. I will e-mail you when they are done. It's been a learning experience but family commitments command more of my time.

ElaineA


----------



## ElaineA (Jun 6, 2005)

All the reviews I had are posted - see Central section for a list. It's been fun.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

Elaine - thanks for all your hard work and dedication, some of it during trying times.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 6, 2005)

A big thank you from me, too.


----------



## romark (Jun 6, 2005)

*Thanks for Helping us*

Elaine,
   Thank you for all you've done.  As a midwesterner I check out the central reviews to keep up on potential trades.  

    Thanks again!
     Bob


----------



## libraria99 (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you for all of your time, Elaine, it was much appreciated !!!


----------



## Blitz (Jun 7, 2005)

*Thank you Elaine*

Thank you for your work Elaine.  It's appreciated.


----------



## brucecz (Jun 7, 2005)

Elaine, many thanks to a fine Lady.

Bruce


----------



## "Roger" (Jun 8, 2005)

Let me add my thanks.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## JLB (Jun 8, 2005)

me 2 . . . . . . .


----------



## shagnut (Jun 9, 2005)

JI thought you did a fantastic job. Even did links and everything. I will miss you  Shaggy


----------

